# "Wholesale" pricing for wine bar



## chicchef (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm working with a local wine bar to provide catering services for their private room. Their customers can go on our website to see some of our prices, but we are also developing a menu specifically for them. The prices I gave them are based on what we would normally charge the customer (giving us about a 30% food cost). Now they've asked me for "wholesale" prices, so they can make a profit and present the retail prices to the customer. 

How much do you think they want to make? Taking in overhead, delivery and other factors, I can't decrease my prices by much more than 15%. Is this enough? Or should I just tell them those are my prices and if they want to make more they can increase the retail prices?


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Yeah they're being smarmy. 

Stick to your prices. Tell them unless volume is there, you won't come off your price. Ask them what they want to make on the food. Once they commit, then take your pricing and do a 30% mark-up (assuming they want mark-up and not margin).


----------

